# Natural edge cutting board - Need help



## maggiem (Dec 15, 2013)

I bought a kiln-dried slab of black walnut to make a natural edge cutting board. When I bought the slab, it would lie flat. After removing the rough bark and sanding it, it now rocks slightly when placed on a counter top. Not an ideal result, since I made it as a gift for someone. It has not gotten wet, so it is not warped, I believe this is the result of removing the bark. I do not own a planer. What is the best solution? I thought about adding feet, which I could sand down to level the board. Is that a good solution, and if so, what is the best way to do that?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Put it in a 250 degree oven for a couple hours to see what happens. It'll either flatten out or (probably) get worse, which can only be fixed by planing/sanding.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Feet would be the quick way


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

If you have a local cabinet shop they will usually run it through the planer for a few bucks.

Earl


----------



## maggiem (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks, Guys. I've tried everything and all of the above except having someone run it through a planer. I guess I'll try that tomorrow. If that doesn't work, I'll just have a really pretty piece of firewood…that won't lie flat. Thanks, again.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

If you have a 6×48 belt sander, you can use it to flatten wood. see my other response in another post today.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

IF your board is glued, heating it to 250 will fail the glue.

Use rubber feet on the corners, if they are fairly soft, all will be good - and it keeps the board from sitting in water on the counter.


----------



## quvia (Nov 1, 2013)

Park your car on it over night.Just kidding. I use wood buttons on the corners if warped a little.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

If you're in St. Louis, feel free to contact me and we can run it through my planer.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

not to throw a wrench in the works, but is it long grain or end grain? long can be planed, end grain has to be sanded.

just an FYI


----------



## maggiem (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, Robert. I read your other posts. I did try sanding it, but it's a pretty pronounced twist, and it is not a thick piece of wood…especially now that I have sanded the heck out of it.


----------



## maggiem (Dec 15, 2013)

Shawn, David - It is not glued because it is not an end grain nor an edge grain. It was a live edge slab of black walnut that did lie flat when I first got it. I removed the rough bark, sanded it down and applied a beeswax and oil mix.


__
https://flic.kr/p/11431546845

However, removing the bark apparently released some pressure that allowed the twist to come out. I chose the piece because I like the rustic look and I think the colors and the texture of the grain are really nice, so I'm very disappointed with this unexpected twist (pun intended). I did try putting in in the oven as a last resort, as I had seen that mentioned elsewhere. However, that may have made it worse. The twist is so pronounced that feet at each corner will not work. I'm thinking of using two pieces of 1" x 2" x 6" (or 8") blocks, placed a little closer to the center where it is straighter, as a sort of platform to stabilize it, then I can sand the blocks to level them. I still think it is pretty so I hate to give up, although I did briefly consider running over it with my car as Ted suggested, but that was just the frustration talking. This probably goes without saying, but I am new at this.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I would not give up on this piece. The picture was worth a thousand words. This piece of wood with the knot in the center stands a great chance of movement seasonally. The grain runs in a different direction through the knot and as seasonal expansion and contraction occur I would put money on this board warping and twisting. I think soft feet would be your best bet to help counteract this seasonal movement. It is a beautiful piece of wood, don't give up on it


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is another thought. Go a different direction and cut the slab into 2" wide strips. Recut to take a thin slice (just skim on a tablesaw) off of each side to get a 90 degree surface. Reglue, either with contrasting strips or just to each other. This takes a lot of the twist out. If you can use a bandsaw the kerf would be minimal. I use the 6×48 belt sander to touch up the cuts. Some Yellowheart or Redheart could look good with that piece.


----------



## maggiem (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey, Guys, I finished the cutting boards and though my "rustic live edge slab cutting boards" are nothing like the beautiful end grain and edge grain boards I've seen on this site, I think they turned out okay for a first time rookie Lumberjock, like me. Even though I have definitely caught the bug, there were many mishaps along the way. I have a humor blog and I am writing about my adventure in woodworking for my next post. I'd like to mention Lumberjocks, your suggestions, and how nice and helpful you were. I won't use your names or nicknames if you do not want me to, but if it is okay for me to mention you guys and the forum, I will send you a link to the blog as soon as I am finished writing the post. Just let me know.

Thanks again for responding so quickly with all your help and suggestions. Happy New Year!


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Maggie,
I have been doing this happily for 10 years, am self-taught and mistakes are part of the education.
I find it extremely satisfying when I can turn a mistake into something cooler that what I had planned - it happens all the time. So welcome to our own version of addiction!!!

How can we read your humor blog?


----------



## maggiem (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you! I am almost finished writing the post and will put a link to my blog here on the forum as soon as I am finished. I have nothing but kind words for Lumberjocks!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think you should Flatten one side with a Jointer or Hand Planing procedure…
... THEN, run it through a thickness planer…

Problem solved.

Happy New Year!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Maggie, if I'm one of the lucky few that have actually helped in showing you what NOT to do, feel free to use my name 

Here's one tip that may help you avoid if you try to frame a cutting board….

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/78062


----------



## maggiem (Dec 15, 2013)

The cutting board is beautiful, Joe!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mags, love your hair. Welcome to LJs.


----------



## maggiem (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks, DKV!


----------



## maggiem (Dec 15, 2013)

I finished writing the blog post about my first woodworking experience. If you're interested, you can see it and pics of the finished boards at http://lettersfrommaggie.wordpress.com/

Thanks again to everyone who offered suggestions. I really appreciate all the help!


----------

